# MAC Shale vs. MAC Quarry: if you could get only one++



## Stage Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

which would you choose?  I know that Shale has some shimmer and Quarry does not...but besides that, they look pretty similar in the pot.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

SHALE!!

Shows up much better. Quarry is an ok crease color, but Shale is more versatile.


----------



## Rancas (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale. 

Quarry is very blah on me, I don't like it at all.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale would be my choice. One of the most beautiful and versatile eyeshadows, IMO. Quarry is sort of boring.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale all the way.  Quarry is yuck..


----------



## Exotica (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

shale definately!


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale.. definitely is much prettier and versatile


----------



## Stage Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale it is...thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale is a versatile color.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale and Quarry are verrry different colorwise.  Shale is much more pigmented and a gorgeous toned-down plum.  Quarry is matte and much more brown with a hint of pinky-purple.  Both are great for achieving different looks, but I prefer Shale.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale.  It's so pretty.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*







2nd row, 3rd eyeshadow (quarry)..I wish I knew about "shale"


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale for me too! I like both, but as others have said, Shale is much more versatile.. I use Quarry as a crease color only..


----------



## Teacakeanyone (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

I know this post is pretty much done, but I felt compelled to chime in and say that I recently bought BOTH and that they're lovely layered (with shale over quarry). It helps bring out the warmth of shale! I'm loving it on my lids with sketch and print in the crease/outer-V!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Shale-- sigh, brings out the greens in my eyes


----------



## miss_supra (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Get Shale, the only time I really use Quarry is in the crease and outer v for a slight darkening with purple toned colors.


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

Another vote for Shale


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

shale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Shale vs. Quarry: if you could get only one++*

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------

